# Brine Ratios



## blkgost (Jun 14, 2006)

I want to develop a citrus brine for smoked salmon, and I was wondering what are the ratios to use (salt/water/sugar/juice) as a base.  I would appreciate any help on the matter.


----------



## blkgost (Jun 14, 2006)

never mind, I think I found a good start......

http://bbq.about.com/cs/barbecuetips/a/aa112000b_3.htm


----------

